# paint for dark room



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

My laundry room, off the garage, and off of a hallway, is the darkest room I've ever seen (and the smallest). The walls are cream now. You walk thru there from the garage into the house.

I know I want a green but what shade? I'm thinking of a medium green. My daughter thinks that would be too dark. I don't want a pastel green. :no: I said, "it's already so dark, what does it matter?" My sister said to buy a door that has a window (into the garage) to let in a bit of light. But........the garage is dim altho there is a side garage door with window. Not sure it would let in enough light to make it worth while since the present doors are a nice solid, wood with panels.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

The only suggestion is to keep the walls light.
You said you have it painted cream; I love cream
walls. Maybe you just need a fresh paint job.

Brighten the walls up with a couple of colorful prints.


----------



## alexjoe (Jun 10, 2013)

I think cream would be more suitable, but if you want dark wall then brown would be appropriate.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

My parents had their living room painted a celery green. Turned out very, very nice.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

There must be some shade of green I can use. Will look at 'celery'.

My daughter........(daughters can be very critical).......thought the light green I first selected was "an old lady green".

SW often has sales so waiting on the next one.


----------



## Panda2 (Oct 15, 2013)

There are a lot of light shades of green that you can choose from. What you need to do is pick up some samples and look at them in that room. Sherwin Williams has a mesclun green that is a light green but not too bright.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What type of lighting do you have?
The door to the garage need to be a 1 hour fire rated door. A door with a window in it will not pass.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Joe,

The door is a heavy, paneled solid oak door. I'd guess a fire rated door would be steel? 

Just one ceiling light with 2 bulbs and cover, which I don't bother turning on unless I'm doing laundry. 

panda2, I'll look for the 'mesclun' green.


----------

